# Best alternative to Moon X-power 1500?



## snowcatsmiling (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, guys, sorry for posting most of this elsewhere, but I need to get advice asap on which light is a more reliable alternative to Moon x-power 1500 with better-gripping handlebar mount (I like the way the CatEye mounts work) and a reliable and properly-sealed battery pack?

I'm now forced to use my back-up CatEye Single Shot as the only front light until I replace the Moon.

For those of you who haven't read it, here is the post of my experience with the Moon. Please advise on alternatives? Thanks in advance!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought an xpower 1500 in January. For the first three charges it went off after around 20 minutes of use without showing the red warning LED. I emailed Moon about this and received no response at all.

Since yesterday, only enough power comes from the battery to faintly power the LED and the light won't switch on at all. This is after it worked fine on a weekly 1 1/2 hour ride on lowest beam and an overnight charge each time. It turns out that the battery seal looks like it couldn't handle 3km on smooth road in light-to-medium rain and the bike's quick rinse-down afterwards.

Also, just so you know, the rubber strap mount it comes with doesn't grip at all on my new black handlebars - it's only any good on shiny metal. I've had zero support from Moon. 

When it works it's amazing, but be careful because it will blind oncoming road users even on lowest beam, and the mount doesn't grip well enough to use off-road, but with shiny metal bars you'll do better.So, remote smooth roads only?!

Right now we feel like we've bought a very expensive dead weight and I'm looking for an alternative.

If all you care about is BRIGHT like daylight, then go for it, as long as it works.

Conclusion: great when it works, but overall not worth even half the RRP. A light needs to reliably switch on, and stay in place. This does neither.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want even more horsepower you might look at the Gemini Olympia. It comes with a real warranty and excellent customer service from the factory or us. To stop your light from slipping on the bar, wrap the bar with some friction tape where the light is going to mount. (or some rubber electrical tape)


----------



## BikeRayUSA-Michael (Apr 4, 2012)

You might want to have a look at our BikeRayUSA Ray IV - Ray IV | BikeRayUSA Check us out on our Facebook page for a promo discount we have running on that light.


----------



## BikeRayUSA-Michael (Apr 4, 2012)

snowcatsmiling said:


> Hi, guys, sorry for posting most of this elsewhere, but I need to get advice asap on which light is a more reliable alternative to Moon x-power 1500 with better-gripping handlebar mount (I like the way the CatEye mounts work) and a reliable and properly-sealed battery pack?
> 
> I'm now forced to use my back-up CatEye Single Shot as the only front light until I replace the Moon.
> 
> ...


If you're interested - We service a number of different lights from other manufacturers depending on the problem. Quick turn around and we don't brake your piggy bank :thumbsup:. PM me for a quote or visit here: Repair Bicycle Light | Repair Bike Headlight | Service LED Bike Lights We do all repairs in Port Orange, Florida.

ONE


----------

